# Oxbow for rats?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I feed my rats oxbow and wondered if this was ok for mice as well?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

anyone??.....


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

With rat, oxbow is good for them so I assume it would be fine for mice too (they have very similar needs). 
However if you're breeding, with only 14% protein you might need to add some more protein source into the food.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried Oxbow with my rats and mine really didn't like it. They lost a bit of weight actually. So I'd keep a close eye on the mice to make sure they're eating it.


----------

